# How to make block ice ideas



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

My neighbors just gave me their old chest freezer. My wife is happy the bait is moving out to the garage. I want to make some blocks of ice to put in the fish cooler. I have thought of using some 1 or 2 liter bottles, but I would like some ideas to make a bigger "block" that will not roll around. Anyone making this at home or have some ideas?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Try using the cardboard/coated milk cartons like what soy milk comes in. That's the most efficient way to go. They are 1/2 gallon square boxes so you can use all of the space instead of having the wasted space that round bottles give you. After that, maybe some gallon milk/tea jugs? They aren't perfectly square, but better than round.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sam's has a square bucket that my wife gets, also have seen some bird feed buckets lately that are square as well.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I went to Mexico and thought the charter boat was crazy - they had a 150 qt cooler with just one block of ice. It kept cold all day and was barely any smaller 8 hours later.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I went by the Dollar Tree today and picked up a few plastic mop buckets for $3. They probably hold about 2 gallons of water each and are molded so that the ice should slip out. I'll know by this time tomorrow if they're worth it or not.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I like to take gallon milk jugs and freeze them up and put couple in the chest and bust one up if needed you cn use the other for fresh water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Problem w/ anything plastic is you will get only a few uses out of it before it cracks up....Cardboard OJ, milk containers are best and the cardboard peels off really easy....Metal containers would be best that way you can slide out the ice....


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Plastic ice cream buckets


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ice blocks*

I used to brine the water to make the block last longer, what do you think.
This year, I shall drill numerous holes in a schedule 40 PVC pipe, fill it with dry ice, and stick it in the middle of my layers of ice, nothing new, am I waisting my time, or do you have a better trick, let me know.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Walmart has some trash cans that are square and white that work perfect (office size). They also sell multiple sizes of storage containers down one isle that will let you pretty much choose what size you want. I bought several a few years ago for the same reason. Works like a giant ice tray. 

Bob


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*My Ice Solution*

My solution was to stay with cubes but the blue re-cycle cans from Home Depot would work.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Google US buckets. They'll ship nice square buckets to your house for a good price. I bought 8 and now make my own. The key is a square bucket.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*If you have a free---zer*

Just a hint, keep it full of frozen water bottles, buckets, etc
That will reduce the "empty air" space and will keep your energy useage down.
I fill up any empty plastic or carton with water and freeze it if I have the space.

Always ready for a fishing trip.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



gamefisherman said:


> Google US buckets. They'll ship nice square buckets to your house for a good price. I bought 8 and now make my own. The key is a square bucket.


Which bucket did you get from them?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Is there really a science to making ice?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

My Grandpa used to buy block ice from a local company for fishing and picnics. Don't know if anyone sells it like this anymore. I use the milk/juice cartons for ice.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

We buy our kitty litter by the bucket ( aobut 5 gal size), and they are square. I'm more than happy to give the empties to anyone that wants some. I generally keep 1 or 2 just to have a bucket around. 

Tod


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I went by the Dollar Tree today and picked up a few plastic mop buckets for $3. They probably hold about 2 gallons of water each and are molded so that the ice should slip out. I'll know by this time tomorrow if they're worth it or not.


Do that but get a piece of 1/2in nylon rope. Put a knot in each end. You want this rope about 6in longer than the bucket is tall. Lay a paint stick across the rim of the bucket. Use a clothespin to attach the rope to the stick and have the rope positioned in the middle of the bucket.

When it freezes you now have a rope handle to pick up the ice with.

Run the bucket under water and pull on the rope. the chunk will come out very easy and you can carry it much easier with the rope handle.

Set the bucket's back up to make more ice and go fishing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I use the rubber maid wash basins, like hospitals have to bath you, or you use in a kitchen sink. Big Lots $2.00 I think. Filled with water, then stacked, in my upright freezer. Fill an ice chest with those and they last for days.*


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I buy quart sized food storage container with lids. That way I can stack them up in the freezer. Pop the lid off, run a little water over the bottom while inverted and the Ice pops right out. Leave a little room for expansion when refilling.


----------



## bjshep56 (Jun 13, 2016)

For several year I have been buying clear plastic shoe storage boxes. Fill the box with 3/4 to 7/8 water, put the lid on and freeze. The boxes also stack nicely in a freezer. Pick a box that has a little taper to the sides which enables the ice to almost fall out of the container once you turn it over. Occasionally I break a box but found this is a great way to make block ice. Block ice lasts about 4 times longer than cubes in a cooler.
Jesse
Fenwick Island, DE


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW!!

7 year old thread.


----------



## bjshep56 (Jun 13, 2016)

*Making Block Ice*

For several year I have been buying clear plastic shoe storage boxes with lids. Fill the box with 3/4 to 7/8 water, put the lid on and freeze. The boxes also stack nicely in a freezer. Choose a box that has a little taper to the sides which enables the ice to almost fall out of the container once you turn it over. Occasionally I break a box but found this is a great way to make block ice. Block ice lasts about 4 times longer than cubes.
Jesse
DE
:thumbsup:


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

buy the plastic storage containers that are wider at the top then bottom. Put water in them the night before and put in freezer. next morning you can easily get them out and put them in the boat.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

PCfisher66 said:


> We buy our kitty litter by the bucket ( aobut 5 gal size), and they are square. I'm more than happy to give the empties to anyone that wants some. I generally keep 1 or 2 just to have a bucket around.
> 
> Tod


swimming pool chemical buckets too. pool guys will give you all you want.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

BananaTom said:


> WOW!!
> 
> 7 year old thread.



Negative Ghost Rider - a tick over 5.

Couldn't resist :whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Stoker1 said:


> Negative Ghost Rider - a tick over 5.
> 
> Couldn't resist :whistling:


You know I can't count.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

This one is ez...cut off the lid from your Yeti cooler fill it up with water reinsert back in the freezer.
Block ice to go.
Whyme


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cut a pool noodle to the depth of a 5 gal bucket. Stick some egg weights (10 oz works) up the pool noodle butt until it floats upright. Fill 2 buckets to 3 inches from the top then stick the noodle weight down in the bucket.

The noodle will compress as the water expands, so the bucket won't crack. Bucket-o-ice. 40 lbs of block ice lasts all day in our 150 qt crappy rubbermaid fish box.


----------

